# Probleme sur Apple TV



## Floom73 (26 Décembre 2011)

Hello à tous, quelques temps que je vous lis, et j'ai toujours réussi a trouver ce dont j'avais besoin sans m'inscrire (super forum avec des MacUsers connaisseurs ) mais la .... Je craque, je m'inscris. 

J'ai eu pour Noel ( Joyeux Noel àtous ^^ ) une Apple TV, jusque la tout va bien, tout fonctionne, les fonctions "officielles" fonctionnent impeccable, ce que Apple vend fonctionne mais... J'avais des vues sur le JB de cette Apple TV. Donc cet après midi je me lance dans le JB Tethered du coup ( 4.4.4 ) de mon ATV. Impeccable tout fonctionne. J'installe nitoTV impeccable aussi, on attaque le plus dur...

Je souhaite partager TOUT ce que j'ai sur mon MBP vers mon ATV. Sur mon MBP j'ai un dossier "Videos" comme vous tous que je souhaite partager. ( Naturellement , iTunes, iPhotos fonctionnent impeccable hein ), donc revenons en à mon dossier vidéos. J'ai activer mon partage dans le menu pomme etc; activer SMB (?) , et ajouter ma source : "afp://mac.home//" ça ma effectivement permis de partager mes dossiers je vois bien mes différents essaie de dossier partagé "Videos" "24h" "Partage" mais AUCUN fichier n'apparait dedans...

Aidez moi parce que la je vois plus du tout quoi faire ? 



PS : Existe t'il un navigateur web pour l'ATV ou un Airplay de Safari iPhone ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## prozac86 (27 Décembre 2011)

J'y pense également.
Ce que je te conseille, c'est de télécharger un media center, comme plex.
Celui-ci te permet d'avoir un media server que tu organises à ta guise, qui peut te récupérer les infos de tes fichiers (affiches, synopsis,...), et qui sera actif sur ton ordi.

Ensuite de NitoTV, tu devrais pouvoir telecharger un client plex créé pour l'aTV.
Et pan... la magie du mediacenter.

Et ça sera je pense beaucoup plus simple!
Et si tu es consommateur de séries, je te conseille ça aussi (j'ai hâte que mes séries reprennent pour voir l'efficacité de la chose): http://oncleben31.cc/fr/series-sous-titres-plex-automatiquement/

Concernant ton PS, je sais qu'un navigateur web est inclus dans l'aTV Flash de firecore (http://firecore.com/atvflash-black) mais qui est payant. Après il doit surement y en avoir d'autres je pense!!


----------

